# Dämpfer für Rocky Mountain Element Race 200???



## tigerlilly (3. August 2005)

Hallo,

hab ein Element Race Modell 2000 (blau-weiß) und der Dämpfer macht langsam schlapp - möchte den gerne gegen einen mit lockout funktion austauschen - hat von euch jemand einen tipp für mich!?

Und soll ich die Gleitlager auch gleich mitwechseln?

Mfg Simon


----------



## Coffeemug (3. August 2005)

Hallo!
Fahre in meinem Element Race von '99 eine Fox Float RL von 2003,der funzt wirklich perfekt.Wäre also meine Empfehlung,zumal der auch am Element in den Jahren 03 und 04 verbaut wurde und lockout besitzt.
Vom neuen RP3 hab ich bislang nicht allzuviel Gutes gehört,bin ihn aber auch noch nicht wirklich gefahren.
Von daher wäre der Float RL meine Empfehlung.
Wenn du dich noch nie so recht um die Gleitlager gekümmert hast,kann das eigentlich kaum ein Fehler sein,gleich mal nach denen zu schauen...  
Gruß,
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lim (4. August 2005)

Das Element hat einen Standard-Dämpfer mit 165mm Einbaulänge. Da kannst Du eigentlich fast alles einbauen. Wirklich schlechte Dämpfer gibt's kaum noch.
Mein Tipp: DT Swiss SSD 210 L (da kommt in Kürze eine noch leichtere Ausführung, der SSD 190), oder Fox RP3. Dieser lässt sich zwar nicht vollständig blockieren, bietet aber eine zuschaltbare "Anti-Wipp" Stufe (ProPedal).

Gruss
lim


----------



## marcellino0 (11. August 2005)

hallo,
ich möchte mich da gleich mal mit einer frage einklinken. hat jemand mal im element den spv dämpfer verbaut und kann seine erfahrungen berichten? mich stört an dem element etwas, dass bei trittfrequenzen um und über 80 umdrehungen in der minute doch ein spürbares wippen auftritt. meine befürchtung beim spv ist, dass das bike, wenn es wippfrei eingestellt ist, dann zu unsensibel sein könnte. fox rp3 ist vielleicht die bessere wahl, aber ich würde den spv-dämpfer deutlich billiger bekommen. die zugstufe ist gut eingestellt, noch ein klick weiter zu und ich spüre ein deutlich schlechteres ansprechverhalten, was ja auch nicht sinn sein soll.

danke und gruß marcellino


----------

